# Velez Málaga



## issy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to the site and no good with blogs... I'm trying to find out about Velez-Malaga.
Any expats there???
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

issy said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the site and no good with blogs... I'm trying to find out about Velez-Malaga.
> Any expats there???
> Thanks


I've moved your post into a thread of its own - hopefully someone local will see it & answer you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you need to know??? Have you visited there recently?

Jo xxx


----------



## issy (Mar 11, 2012)

jojo said:


> What do you need to know??? Have you visited there recently?
> 
> Jo xxx


I've visited quite abit over the last 6 months. And now I'm looking to rent til I get to know the place properly. I have a young child and want to live in a safe neighbourhood, with other families, but not in an urbanisation. ANy ideas?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Velez-Malaga is a typically Spanish industrial town with the beach resort of Torre del Mar a couple of kilometres south. There are a number of slightly dodgy areas to the East of the town which you should avoid as they are know for prostitution and drugs. There are also some new urbanisations in that area which are mostly still empty. If you are happy living in the centre of town it is very safe, friendly, full of restaurants and kids playgrounds plus some good early schools for young children. There is every kind of shop available as well as the El Ingenio shopping centre sitting in between Torre and Velez, although I am sure you already know that having been to the area several times. The town centre can be very noisy however, especially in July and August when the two towns populations swell with Spanish tourists. A lot of people who think about living in Velez often end up in Torre so you might want to consider that area too. As far as I know there aren't many Brits living in either town so you wouldn't find yourself in a heavily ex-pat populated area.


----------



## issy (Mar 11, 2012)

I won't pretend to know the area well, because I don't, so I'm grateful for the info. I had heard that there were problems round the fortress area is this where you mean? I was also told most of the internationals live in the barrio (which is close by), so I wonder about the old part of town... 
I've only been to Torres for an afternoon - so know nothing other than first impressions.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My OHs parents live in Arenas which is near to Velez so it is their main town. One problem with Velez can be parking, especially if you live in the town centre. Of course, if you don't have a car or don't intend to have one then the centre of the town would be ideal. There are numerous supermarkets and specialist shops for all your needs. Yes around the old fortress and to the east near the football stadium are known problem areas. There are also some lovely areas in and around Torre del Mar, but as I mentioned earlier both towns do swell considerably in the summer months. Torre del Mar is a very popular tourist destination for Spaniards from the north and around 250,000 arrive in August which makes a massive difference to lifestyles as everywhere is crowded. The lack of good parking in the centre of Velez obviously goes well beyond crisis point in the summer unless you are prepared to park on the outskirts in unkept but free car parks. Velez is a good place for traveling with Malaga just 35 minutes away, Nerja 15 minutes and Vinuela and Periana about 20 minutes to the north. I'm not sure what social life is available to non Spaniards in Velez, but if you speak Spanish then I'm sure that won't be an issue. If not, you might want to consider Nerja or Benalmadena Pueblo to the West of Malaga where there are thriving ex-pat communities. Best to visit again with a set of questions and see how many boxes are ticked...


----------



## issy (Mar 11, 2012)

thrax said:


> My OHs parents live in Arenas which is near to Velez so it is their main town. One problem with Velez can be parking, especially if you live in the town centre. Of course, if you don't have a car or don't intend to have one then the centre of the town would be ideal. There are numerous supermarkets and specialist shops for all your needs. Yes around the old fortress and to the east near the football stadium are known problem areas. There are also some lovely areas in and around Torre del Mar, but as I mentioned earlier both towns do swell considerably in the summer months. Torre del Mar is a very popular tourist destination for Spaniards from the north and around 250,000 arrive in August which makes a massive difference to lifestyles as everywhere is crowded. The lack of good parking in the centre of Velez obviously goes well beyond crisis point in the summer unless you are prepared to park on the outskirts in unkept but free car parks. Velez is a good place for traveling with Malaga just 35 minutes away, Nerja 15 minutes and Vinuela and Periana about 20 minutes to the north. I'm not sure what social life is available to non Spaniards in Velez, but if you speak Spanish then I'm sure that won't be an issue. If not, you might want to consider Nerja or Benalmadena Pueblo to the West of Malaga where there are thriving ex-pat communities. Best to visit again with a set of questions and see how many boxes are ticked...


Yes, I agree. I think I'll come out for a few weeks and drive around...As for Nerja, it's further away from the city than Velez, so I hadn't considered it. The school of course is an issue. I had heard that the colegio andalucia is good, and failing anything better, the international St. Georges is in Malaga city, so you can see why I'm looking where I am. 
Thanks again.


----------

